# Skarbrand



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Word from Lady Atia is that were to expect An £80 skarbrand kit in the next week or two. 
I know taus due soon, but I an see this being true as bloodbound lack their own mega monster.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

But with the new Bloodthirster kit it's easy to make a skarbrand, would a character model for £80 sell when there's the Bloodthirster kit all ready out ? and plus the other gods need some loving too (tzeentch) would love to see a greater daemon.
I'm not saying this is bollox I have no inside knolage of releases but hopefully it's a mix up with a new greater daemon of tzeentch


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well its totally feasible, simply take the existing blood thirster, add in a third sprue with some extra options and slap a tenner on the price, has happened before with larger models, i wouldnt expect a totally new sculpt. yes the other powers could use some love but with age of sigmar focused on khorne and nurgle at the moment i wouldnt get your hopes up for anything tzeentch .


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

It surprised me when I heard it. I've got no doubt if they make it it'll be an outstanding kit but why wouldn't they have just made a third sprue for the bloodthirster with some tattered wings, a different head and a different pair of axes? Or just have Forgeworld make a conversion kit with the same parts. Either option seems like it would make more sense financially

I don't know, I'm not expert and it'll be nice to have a new kit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Squire said:


> It surprised me when I heard it. I've got no doubt if they make it it'll be an outstanding kit but why wouldn't they have just made a third sprue for the bloodthirster with some tattered wings, a different head and a different pair of axes? Or just have Forgeworld make a conversion kit with the same parts. Either option seems like it would make more sense financially
> 
> I don't know, I'm not expert and it'll be nice to have a new kit.


thats simple, "money for old rope", one of GWs very founding principles has always been rehashing what they already have, but for this project its fairly straight forward, you task the designer to produce a bloodthirster kit that includes the option to make several variants and Skarbrand, you then run the sculpt through the computer and put all the skarbrand options onto one sprue and set that aside, you put everything else on to two sprues and package and sell it as a "bloodthirster" with some variants for £70, then when sales start to drop off, you put the third skarbrand sprue back in and sell it for £80 , people who bought the blood thirster then buy it again because they want skarbrand and people who want to buy a blood thirster will more likely go for the more expensive version because its got more in the box. Happened with the knight kit , and i wouldnt be too shocked if it were to happen again with the knight.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Squire said:
> 
> 
> > It surprised me when I heard it. I've got no doubt if they make it it'll be an outstanding kit but why wouldn't they have just made a third sprue for the bloodthirster with some tattered wings, a different head and a different pair of axes? Or just have Forgeworld make a conversion kit with the same parts. Either option seems like it would make more sense financially
> ...


This exactly. I have faith in Atias information, and though she has said "a new named thirster kit" wasn't the updated imperial knight a "new model"?

I can however also see a new kit entirely. Aos is new and exciting, I can't see bloodbound being revisited any time soon because theyve had so much attention of late and they seem to be doing things in huge single waves.
The bloodbound lack a new big monster and a new named character, and no the bloodthirsyer does not count as he's for daemons.

Skarbrand however has been hinted at in the big AoS book, along with many other hints that came to fruit (slaughter priest, skull grinder, blood warrior standard bearer etc, sigmarine characters etc), so this backs a new kit of SOME sort.

I can se him getting his own new sculpt because why not, he's not just a bloodthirsyer and with three variants from one kit already it's easy to loose variety on the table top. 
The fact that people can now field as many thirsters a as they like, would support the option to have a new looking one to lead them.

On a last note, itd slot nicely into 40K too which is surely wing revisited soon (tau I know, but it's still 40k).
Focker-out.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I suppose the Nurgle Rotbringers have the Glottkin. So it wouldn't hurt for the Khorne Bloodbound to have a Skarbrand.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> thats simple, "money for old rope", one of GWs very founding principles has always been rehashing what they already have, but for this project its fairly straight forward, you task the designer to produce a bloodthirster kit that includes the option to make several variants and Skarbrand, you then run the sculpt through the computer and put all the skarbrand options onto one sprue and set that aside, you put everything else on to two sprues and package and sell it as a "bloodthirster" with some variants for £70, then when sales start to drop off, you put the third skarbrand sprue back in and sell it for £80 , people who bought the blood thirster then buy it again because they want skarbrand and people who want to buy a blood thirster will more likely go for the more expensive version because its got more in the box. Happened with the knight kit , and i wouldnt be too shocked if it were to happen again with the knight.


If it's literally just adding a third sprue to the same bloodthirster box and selling it alongside the current kit that would make a lot of sense. Better for us too, I'd rather pay 70 for a standard bloodthirster than 80 and get extra Skarbrand bits I don't want

Then again, it wouldn't have been crazy to put all three sprues in originally and still sell for 70, but whatever


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh, now my awesome Balrog conversion wont seem as cool


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It would be cool if the rumour is true, and to see a photo of it in WD. I'd bet the quality would be spiffy.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

He's on his way.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

http://war-of-sigmar.herokuapp.com/bloggings/222

There you are folks. He looks nice, but I'm not sure about him being worth the rumoured £80 price tag.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I love massive daemons. They're just so cool! He does look more like he's going to punch with those axes more than swing them though.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

ntaw said:


> I love massive daemons. They're just so cool! He does look more like he's going to punch with those axes more than swing them though.


Your right about that, id be tempted to cut the axes away and re attach them to the hands so he's holding the hafts further down. I like his beard though, and that his head is more like my favourite headr I'm te regular thirsted kit. The dog heads are Uuuuuuuglay!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've already started considering how I would cut the axe heads off and extend the hafts and I don't even play Daemons.

.....yet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Charandris said:


> http://war-of-sigmar.herokuapp.com/bloggings/222
> 
> There you are folks. He looks nice, but I'm not sure about him being worth the rumoured £80 price tag.


Gents, in cases like this, instead of posting a direct link to a competing site, can we please just copy the image's URL and post it here? I know it can be hard on a smart phone, but in that case just save the pic and attach it to the post. No point adding clicks to competitors. Thanks.

As for the mini, that is pretty fucking awesome. For some strange reason I thought of a very twisted and evil alternative to Santa when I saw the beard.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A Daemon... with a beard. So what? We have Viking Daemons now?

Awful. Love the tattered wings, but the rest is awful.


LotN


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> A Daemon... with a beard. So what? We have Viking Daemons now?
> 
> Awful. Love the tattered wings, but the rest is awful.
> 
> ...


See im the reverse, love the model but detest those wings, oh and the Axes just seem odd to me, they just feel they should be bigger, its like a giant wielding twin daggers. I just don't think they fit.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mmmmm....I'm not sure if I think this model is cooler than the 'thirster released a little while back, if this one requires converting out of the box I might be able to make a cooler Skarbrand out of the other kit.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Charandris said:
> 
> 
> > http://war-of-sigmar.herokuapp.com/bloggings/222
> ...


My mistake, I was on my iPhone and I'm not very technically savvy! 
Glad I'm not the only one who likes him though, he's more or less what I was wanting, though he'd have been nice with braids or dreads to form a mane like in some of the artwork. 
Hahaa, him coming down your chimney would be so messed up :L


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Charandris said:


> My mistake, I was on my iPhone and I'm not very technically savvy!


:good::victory: No problem. I get frustrated at the inability to copy an image URL on a smart phone as well.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Love it, but he's just not big enough to be Skarbrand IMO. I'll still get one eventually.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell if he's a total re sculpt or if he uses parts from the regular thirster (that skull shoulder pa is definitely in the other kit, and the torso could e the same but with a new chest plate?)

Also notice a nice detail, his horns are broken in one side, and I believe the bone of his skull is showing through too!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing about this is good. GW fail.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Nothing about this is good. GW fail.


Yeah, the more I look at it the more I'm pretty sure I could do better with a knife and some green stuff on the other new plastic kit. I don't think it's quite fail-worthy but I can definitely see why people aren't into him.

The straight braided beard thing grates against the motion shown in the axe handle ropes/hair and loincloth/tabard. I'm being picky like hell on this now because I've seen the price (even if it's only $20 CAD more than the current 'thirster). 

I wait patiently for sprue pictures so I can make a real decision about it.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Little bit more for you, really not liking his face. Think I'll scoop out the eye completely rather than keeping the blind one. 
Hoping that a different paint job will help too.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

He definitely looks way too clean for a mutilated badass who bathes in blood. Too expensive to justify buying him just to collect, and rules so lackluster I'd usually rather take a D-Thirster. Maybe lackluster is the wrong word. Just has significant drawbacks and can't be taken in KDK based on what we've seen. I want to want this thing, and I guess I sorta do, but damn...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm gunna wait to see what Christmas brings, this is how I've been painting my daemons so he'll hopefully look a little more gritty and a little less dragon ball-Z.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Can confirm he's £80 (sadly).


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't like the model at all really, I much prefer the Bloodthrister kit myself.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For you AoS players:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I had it in my head he'd be a little leaner & mangled than the 'basic' thirsters. The axes are also seriously underwhelming and I envisioned them to look different from one another.

But there you are. The blood Warrior box set looks amazing. And one good set out of this entire model trend is good going for GW.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Them AoS rules are a bit brutal. Good job there are no points costs else he would be hella expensive.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ army of one, eh?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be trying out his rules tomorrow in a game, him vs my friends "destruction" army, basically just to see how much he can kill off before going down!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The side view (second pic) of this model makes me like this model a lot more. Front view is brutally unflattering. Also, those axes would be ultra easy to convert out of tomahawk mode. Plus those wings really do look cool.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like him, but i have 1 serious issue which i seriously cannot fathom , why is he £80 ?
just to clarify, hes a big ass model, hes got a ton of detail, he isnt something you are gonna buy loads of, but hes a two sprue greater deamon of khorne, the most they should charge is £70 to match the blood thirster which is a 2 sprue greater deamon of khorne!!!!

it just makes no sense, the Glotkin is also a huge deamon 2 sprue kit and is £66, vermin lord is less again, nagash is only £65, hes a character , 2 sprues both of which are unique to him, skarbrand borrows 1 sprue from the thirster kit and is £10 more.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> The axes are also seriously underwhelming and I envisioned them to look different from one another.


they are totally different from each other


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> but hes a two sprue greater deamon of khorne


He has one unique sprue, the other is a sprue from the existing BT kit. I was like...'Skarbrand with a whip? Really?' when I first looked at the sprue pics.

The axes look great but need desperately to be re-positioned in his hands.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they are totally different from each other


Ah, should've explained it better - I meant I expected one to be tidy, shiny and double-headed.. and the other to be a 'daemon axe'. Not these little hatchets he's been given.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well if you'd like to feel slightly better about things where you are, look at the Australian markup... No mere £10 for us, oh no! Only the best special price here, at $45 more than Your standard bloodthirster and equivalent to a bit more than 4 boxes of bloodletters... Which means that he and those four boxes together are special to khorne, right?

And yet I still want one...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> And yet I still want one...


He's gunna start my Daemon army (some time in the new year, I have way too much to paint to justify it otherwise). The 360 on that model just sells the crap out of it, the front view was so bad. His goatee of Khorne looked straight as an arrow!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Daemon army


Ahhhhh getting a Bloodthirster, some Bloodletters and Bloodcrushers to ally in with your Blood Angels?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Ahhhhh getting a Bloodthirster, some Bloodletters and Bloodcrushers to ally in with your Blood Angels?


Ally? The way the new models have fangs I figured that it was just a matter of time before my Blood Angels _were_ Bloodletters and Bloodcrushers :laugh:

Seriously though I just love the massive Daemon models...and the Khorne/BA hatreds. Also, I have friends who play this game with me (competently, even) but have no collections of their own and use my models in lists of their own making since I am obsessed.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> have no collections of their own and use my models in lists of their own making since I am obsessed.


Nice! This is secretly a real favourite way to play for me, but it's rare that I get to see it because I don't recruit people into the hobby (I have no friends awww) and all my friends (I lied) who I play with already have their own armies which they are justifiably proud of!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Ally? The way the new models have fangs I figured that it was just a matter of time before my Blood Angels _were_ Bloodletters and Bloodcrushers :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though I just love the massive Daemon models...and the Khorne/BA hatreds. Also, I have friends who play this game with me (competently, even) but have no collections of their own and use my models in lists of their own making since I am obsessed.


"oh you don't have an army?, here! you can borrow mine!" 
been there done that XD its a pretty neat way to make sure you have people to play with.


----------

